# do I send a gift?



## fertileground (Sep 22, 2012)

So, my husband and I have been separated for 9 months. I just found out that I am not invited to his niece's wedding. I have been her aunt for 20 years, and they grew up in our neighborhood, but my husband says it would be awkward for me to be there. (BTW, there was no infidelity, just lots of arguing- mostly over parenting)
Do I send a gift or card? :scratchhead:


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

If you are invited and feel fine with it go. Who cares about how he feels? I was not invited to my god children's graduation but he and the new girlfriend he left me for was. It kind of hurt.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

If you would like to send her a card or gift then do. But blood usually rules. And she is his blood niece. So I'm not surprised at no invitation.


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Gift would most certainly be appropriate.


----------

